# Other Pets > Horses >  How to get on a draft horse tackless...and other pictures!

## clipclopclip

How to get on your draft horse tackless....wait till she's asleep, creep up....



Jump on...



And up you go!



Some more pics:

----------


## llovelace

lol good pics  :Smile:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

I'll have to try that one! :Good Job:   Last time I jumped on my big boy I used too much show sheen while grooming and flung myself up and over. The ground don't get any softer at 52. :Sad: 

Great pics.

----------


## katiadarling

Awesome!  I love the pictures.  I see that you live in CO, can I come visit?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ginevive

Aw, she looks like a sweet mare! I am short; I would have to wait until she was lying down too, in oder to get on tackless/mounting-block-less, lol!

----------


## clipclopclip

> lol good pics


 Thanks  :Smile: 




> I'll have to try that one!  Last time I jumped on my big boy I used too much show sheen while grooming and flung myself up and over. The ground don't get any softer at 52.
> 
> Great pics.


LOL my friend had a similar thing happen to her. She was riding with her sister bareback and they had just washed the horses...used too much shampoo.  It started to rain and those horses got so slick they fell off of them and had to lead them home. I always think of that story when I am washing a horse.




> Awesome!  I love the pictures.  I see that you live in CO, can I come visit?


 Sure!  It's nice weather here right now...70 degrees/windy/sunny.  




> Aw, she looks like a sweet mare! I am short; I would have to wait until she was lying down too, in oder to get on tackless/mounting-block-less, lol!


 I usually lead her up to a stump and jump really high to get on...but if she's lying down I always take the opportunity to jump up...it's so fun  :Smile:

----------


## littleindiangirl

Thats a perdy horse!

----------


## Patrick Long

Totally ignorant when it comes to horses....

I thought that they couldnt sleep laying down or they couldnt breathe?

----------


## Argentra

Hey, Rachel! Long time no see!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

That girl is so pretty..and it looks like you're getting on well with her. Too bad you live so far from me, I'd love to come up for a ride.  :Smile:

----------


## clipclopclip

> Thats a perdy horse!


 Thanks!  I'll pass that on to her  :Smile: 




> Totally ignorant when it comes to horses....
> 
> I thought that they couldnt sleep laying down or they couldnt breathe?


They do sleep lying down.  They have a few stages of sleep. They can sleep standing up, but if they want to get deep REM sleep, they usually lie down, either on their sternum, or, if they are really "out", on their side like a beached whale. They do make quite a bit of loud snoring/wheezing noises when they lie down because yes, it does affect their breathing a little.  But they certainly can breathe well enough to sleep for short periods lying down  :Smile: 




> Hey, Rachel! Long time no see!! 
> 
> That girl is so pretty..and it looks like you're getting on well with her. Too bad you live so far from me, I'd love to come up for a ride.


I know, I wish you had a car! I'd love for you to come up and meet Nela.

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Awesome pictures!!!!! I'm in love with your baby!!!

That is always a blast to ride them up! I bet that was an incredible feeling on a draft horse!!!! I've only been able to sneak up a few times and about give gave her a heart attack! Lol, the poor thing, you'd think with those ears they would hear you coming!

Did you ride very long tackless?!!! My mare would have went full speed through the pasture if I didn't hurry up and get off once she was up.

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> Totally ignorant when it comes to horses....
> 
> I thought that they couldnt sleep laying down or they couldnt breathe?


You are thinking right though  :Very Happy: 

If they lay on their side for too long they most certainly can crush their organs including their lungs. They usually don't lay down very long, about 1/2 an hour at the most. My mare had to be put out for surgery and they had to keep getting her up about every half hour for just that reason. A few of the minor surgeries were right on our property and we literally had to keep picking her up because the sedatives were making her want to lay back down after the surgery.  

They also only sleep about 3 hours a day....pray animal. It's for very short very frequent periods. Look it up if you don't believe me  :Very Happy:

----------

